# Is THIS the same as InstantCake? ~ANSWER QUICK! (eBay)~



## Ctcwired (Sep 24, 2007)

Is THIS the same as InstantCake?????
http://cgi.ebay.com/TIVO-Series-1or...ryZ79865QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cause (like all of you) I want to save SOME money.......


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ctcwired said:


> Is THIS the same as InstantCake?????
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TIVO-Series-1or...ryZ79865QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Cause (like all of you) I want to save SOME money.......


Instantcake sold by dvrupgrade.com has Tivo software image + mfstools + scripts that make upgrading easier.

Mfstools is gpl'd software and can be downloaded from online for free.
I would suggest mfslive.org which has updated mfstools.

Basically, if you have a working Tivo hard drive, you can use mfstools or WinMFS to copy from old to the new. If your original drive is damaged, that's when you need InstantCake or a donor image to create a new Tivo Hard drive.

If that eBay person is selling Tivo image, he/she is not supposed to. I read somewhere that dvrupgrade people are the only authorized dealer to sell Tivo software Image. (Instantcake)

If that person is selling just upgrading software, no one can stop him/her as long as he/she follows gpl license. (Include source code and copy of gpl license). 
But why buy it when you can download it for free.


----------



## Ctcwired (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok... that is what I was wondering.... I got a TiVo box with *NO* hard drive and I have an extra 20GB drive to use but I didn't know if that guy on ebay was selling the update software or an actual IMAGE which is what I need.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I believe it is ok to sell a hard drive with a TiVo image already on it, since there would be no way to prove whether or not it came from a working machine or not. Reselling an image is a definite no no.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

I would buy a new drive and a copy of instant cake. A 20gb drive will not give you much capacity and I doubt you will be happy being able to record ~16 hrs of shows. It sounds like a lot but you would be shocked how fast the unit fills. A 60gb drive can be had for less then $50 and instantcake is only $20. 

mark


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

You can also get a drive pre-loaded with an OS and ready to go.


----------

